# looking for 27mhz onboard RX



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Does anyone have any Aristocraft on board train engineers ( 27 mhz #CRE55490) that they aren't using and would like to sell ?
I have two trackside TEs that I am using in box cars now, but would like to use the on board ones instead because of size and weight.
If you have any to sell PM me with the details.
Thanks 

Richard


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry, I just sold 5 of them on Ebay after converting to the Revolution. 
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com*


----------

